# Mommy's Helper



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

There is a pix I have been trying to get for a couple of days.

I am handfeeding a bunch of babies that are soon ready to move from the smaller cage to a larger cage with perches. 

I noticed that there is one pearl that *has to be* the first one fed. Then it will go over to another crying baby and grab it's beak and feed it. At first I thought it was 'mock feeding' like some babies do, grabbing each others beaks and pumping. But with this pearl it is actually reguritating the formula fed and feeding anither chick! When the pearl is empty of formula it would come over for more


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

That is precious! Definately a good Momma bird in the making! Lol!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Or possibly a good future Daddy bird  Right now I don't know what sex it is. It has very odd wing spots for a pearl. Their very dilute an I'm suspecting that it might be a 'He'...but will have to wait and see. 

But, it sure does like feeding the other babies.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Such a good helper 

I've had a helper the last couple feedings my self only not with the tiels They're pretty much eating on thier own now 

But Pugsley my love bird he lets himself out of the cage every morning, and plays in my room He has been helping me feed his little lutino female baby and he never leaves the brooder side or top expect to go back to his cage get a bite to eat and drink then he goes right back to being near the brooder -its so cute


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...Pugsley sounds like a dedicated Daddy bird ...and a smart little guy too!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww that is too sweet


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

srtiels said:


> Ah...Pugsley sounds like a dedicated Daddy bird ...and a smart little guy too!!


the other day he acted like he wanted in the brooder with them So i put him in while i was standing right there, and he kept being mean to them so i told him no and took him back out, I think it just took him a little bit to figure out the babies were his 

But yes he's my little houndini clothes pins don't even keep him in a cage when he wants out, 

thier 1st baby over the winter I had to pull out of the cage because Roxy kept attacking it (she ended up laying another egg) and I'd put pugsley in with the baby a few times a day to feed him and show him how to eat because the baby was just starting to eat on his own, and when pugsley was done He'd let him self out and go back in the cage with Roxy LOL and god forbid if i slept in or got busy in the morning and didn't get him out at his time I lost count at how many times i walked in from taking my son to the bus stop(my routine was to get the kids off to school come back in and uncover the birds) Pugsley would be trying to find his way back into Roxy's cage while the cages were still covered lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Pugsley sounds like he is a riot, and keeps you on your toes


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

that he does


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes you have a good future parent there,I got three more pearls yesterday,and im finishing off weaning due to a sickness of the breeder,and this very same thing is happening,i am not positive if it is regurgitating the food,but it sure has the head throbbing and bobbin going on,so cute to watch!!They are three pearls,and look identical,thier mom is a bright lutino with flourescent yellow spots,and dad is a lutino/what??i want opinions..heres a pict,enlarge it 100%and you can see him very well,and the female you can see some of her bright yellow spots,very pretty


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

if that pic is of the parents - the one on the left i'm assuming is male he is not lutino he is a pied and if the babies are pearls he is split to pearl IF the babies are lutino(fire engine red eyes) then he is split to Lutino 

so he would be Pied Split to Pearl & Lutino


----------

